# Airplay 1080p depuis mon Mac



## rfan (20 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un media player Popcorn Hour A400 que je trouve de plus en plus limite pour la lecture de films et séries sur la TV (il est bogué).

Je pense acheter un Apple TV 2013 et envoyer mes films en 1080p via Airplay avec VLC.
Mon ordinateur est un Macbook air 11" mid 2013 (le dernier donc).

Pourriez-vous me confirmer que ma solution fonctionne ? La résolution sera toujours de 1080 lignes ? Y aura-t-il un downscale à 720p ?
Est-ce que le CPU de mon Mac sera beaucoup plus sollicité ? Je n'aimerais pas entendre un ventilo qui tourne à fond pendant que je regarde mon film.

Y-a-t il d'autres paramètres à prendre en compte ?

Désolé si ce sujet a été abordé même partiellement sur ce forum. Une recherche sur Internet m'a donné des réponses contradictoires.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## kadet55 (20 Août 2013)

salut 
c'est la solution que j'utilise ,vlc et airplay et j'ai une qualite d'imge plutot pas mal sur tv hd .
stef


----------

